# Broken Vitamix Blender Parts



## Didgery (Apr 14, 2008)

My Vitamix (a 1996 Total Nutrition Center) has a broken container. The machine and blade still work, and the factory charges $200 to replace this part. I'm hoping to find a better option! Anyone have an old Vitamix with a burned out motor? Anyone have a suggestion as to where to look for a better price? Thanks!


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

*If its not tooo bad you might try to super glue the container back together that stuff is pretty hardy glue, ray*


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Try this?

http://www.shopping.com/vitamix-tamper-replacement/products


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Could you explain exactly what is broken? The bottom of my container has broken numerous times. If you have the same problem I have had I will ask my husband to tell me exactly how he fixed it and post the info.


----------



## Didgery (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. The blade and nut component are not broken, but the plastic at the base (where the blade bolts on) has shattered into a dozen pieces . . . beyond any superglueing, I'm afraid. There's no plastic left to glue around the base. 

The link is helpful. I'll see if I can find a replacement container I can afford!


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Check ebay


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

This came up in my Ebay today. If you are going to bid on it let me know and i won't LOL. At that price its good to have another around


http://cgi.ebay.com/Vitamix-3600-Co...tu=UCC&otn=15&ps=63&clkid=8970851109817079843


----------

